# LD lines pulling out of Dover-Boulogne



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Ld Lines have announced that they are stopping this service from September 5th, which really isn't very far away. That only leaves Sea France (in trouble). P&O (?) and Norfolkline into Dunkirk.
Or there's always the tunnel though one wonders how long before their prices go up when the sea ferry crossings are so depleted.
lala


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: LD liners pulling out of Dover-Boulogne*



lalala said:


> ...... That only leaves Sea France (in trouble). P&O (?) and Norfolkline into Dunkirk.
> lala


That only leaves Sea France (in trouble). P&O (?) and Norfolkline into Dunkirk. 

That surely only leaves us in the position we were in a couple of years ago.
I can't see that they would be much of a loss to motorhomers and pushing the rest of their load onto the other 3 carriers makes them more viable and therefore makes SeaFrance in particular less of a danger to fold.

They have said they may keep the freight service going.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there was talk of them picking up the pieces if and when Seafrance folded. I don't know what sort of season SF have had? 

Still the tunnel for me :wink:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I think another provider will jump in again on this route.

Is that old Speedferries Speed One still lying around somewhere?

For me, LD shot themselves in the foot by moving the fast boat they had in 2009 onto another route. This year they had a slow older boat so I went on the tunnel with Tesco vouchers.

Ben


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: LD liners pulling out of Dover-Boulogne*



lalala said:


> Ld Lines have announced that they are stopping this service from September 5th, which really isn't very far away. That only leaves Sea France (in trouble). P&O (?) and Norfolkline into Dunkirk.
> Or there's always the tunnel though one wonders how long before their prices go up when the sea ferry crossings are so depleted.
> lala


Hi Lala.
It can't be any worse than Cherbourg.
We used to have three operators plying between Portsmouth, Southampton to Cherbourg. It was great.

Then P&O bought out the Sealink service. It was referred to the monopolies commission but thrown out cos two still remained.
P&O promptly pulled out and left Brittany Ferries with a monopoly. :?

Now BF as they have no competition have raised the fares to such an extent their boats sail almost empty cos it's cheaper to drive to Le-Havre and Dieppe.
BF now say their boats are running at a loss (surprise surprise) and have pulled the Poole boat and are considering closing the Cherbourg birth.

They have priced themselves out of the market and complain there is no traffic. 

Ray.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

For us Newhaven to Dieppe route would be ideal as it's on our doorstep. 
But with Tesco Vouchers it makes sense in all ways to go via the Tunnel as the LD fares are pricey. 
They now only have 1 Ferry, so how long before they drop this crossing !


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: LD liners pulling out of Dover-Boulogne*



raynipper said:


> Now BF as they have no competition have raised the fares to such an extent their boats sail almost empty cos it's cheaper to drive to Le-Havre and Dieppe.
> BF now say their boats are running at a loss (surprise surprise) and have pulled the Poole boat and are considering closing the Cherbourg birth.
> 
> They have priced themselves out of the market and complain there is no traffic.
> ...


Hi Ray, 
The Cherbourg ferry will be quite a loss if BF pull out, there must be a lot of people who use it to get to their French properties. We have a house in Mayenne but have only crossed to Cherbourg once or twice. If that goes what is your alternative?
Lala


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speed One*

Hi

The rumour of LD had been bouncing around the ferry forums for a while, although the "expected" pull out was November.

Speed One - InCat 45 is now operating under the name of Condor Rapide for Condor. (Condor Rapide - is it named after me)

The puzzle in all this for me......

1) Speedferries had a very loyal customer base but for various reasons, the firm went into administration. The vessel was often heavily loaded.

2) LDL bought the SF domain, database and so on, but, as I see it, the number of SF regulars could never fill vessels the size of what LF were using.

3) LD seem to really want the freight market. The huge catamaran soon made a hasty retreat.

4) Boulogne chamber of commerce were owed a fairly large sum of money by Speedferries.

5) Very shortly after SF went under, the new LD route was brought forward.

6) Bouloogne now has no service at all.

Was it maybe better to be owed money and having trade brought to the town than having nothing at all?

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: LD liners pulling out of Dover-Boulogne*



raynipper said:


> lalala said:
> 
> 
> > Now BF as they have no competition have raised the fares to such an extent their boats sail almost empty cos it's cheaper to drive to Le-Havre and Dieppe.
> ...


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

lalala said:


> Ld Lines have announced that they are stopping this service from September 5th, which really isn't very far away. That only leaves Sea France (in trouble). P&O (?) and Norfolkline into Dunkirk.
> Or there's always the tunnel though one wonders how long before their prices go up when the sea ferry crossings are so depleted.
> lala


hi, my post came after yours, but was very specifically aimed at anyone directly affected. My post was closed, i guess by soimeone who - by reading quickly - thought it was the same message. It isn't; I'd desperately like to hear if anyone has succeeded in getting through to LD lines, and what alternatives they are offering. We're due to return well after the 5th Sept.
Thanks


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Speed One*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> The rumour of LD had been bouncing .....6) Bouloogne now has no service at all.
> 
> ...


Is point 6 true and not that it stops on 5th September, I'm due to take LD ferry Dover/Boulogne on Saturday 29th August and we've travelled Dover Boulogne a couple of times. The first time we went they had the fast ferry on the route and it went into a fairly tight berth, the second time was earlier this year when the volcanic ash issue had grounded flights and they had a slower ferry but it berthed in a new complex with new access roads etc. There was some rescheduling and we had text messages about cancelled ferries but assumed it was something to do with moving the faster ferry to a longer route to allow more crossings to be made due to the volcanic ash crisis?

It is a shame if this route can't be rescued as is indicated on the BBC report as it takes you a reasonable distance on from the tunnel and the crossings to Calais and with a chance to avoid the toll roads.....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boulogne*

Yes Boulogne has suffered harder than others in the past.

HoverSpeed - SeaCat services from Dover and Folkestone - gone

Meridien Ferries - did they ever run? I can't recall

P&O - pulled out of Dover - Boulogne yonks ago

Speedferries - defunct

There is of course www.euroferries.co.uk but as far as I am aware, they do not have a vessel at the present time.

So, just maybe, had Boulogne been a bit more helpful to Speedferries almost two years ago, they might have come through, and with their loyal customers, might have still been there! On the other hand, they might not!

Russell

Edit - so at present there is a service to Boulogne, but soon there will none!


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Boulogne*



Rapide561 said:


> Yes Boulogne has suffered harder than others in the past.
> 
> HoverSpeed - SeaCat services from Dover and Folkestone - gone
> 
> ...


Have just checked Euroferries site; seems they are still operating from Boulogne. If LD want to put us on an Oostende crossing, we'll be looking for an alternative. E/f will be £99 though for a van plus two.
Smokeyjoe


----------

